# Дорзальная грыжа до 0,9см с каудальной миграцией



## Мама в кубе (16 Мар 2020)

Всем здравствуйте! Мне 35 лет, рост 173, вес 65. Ситуация такая. Раньше боли в пояснице беспокоили изредка и сами собой проходили. 4 и 5 февраля работала с болью в пояснице. А работа у меня физическая. К вечеру стало хуже. Утром 6 февраля почувствовала как начала неметь правая нога, нога волочилась. Ставили уколы Диклофенака.
Сходила на прием к неврологу. Направили на МРТ и ЭМГ. Прописали уколы Аксамона и Нейрокса и Тексоред в таблетках. Стало полегче. Сейчас допиваю Аксамон и Нейробион в таблетках и Вазонит.
МРТ показало дорзальную правостороннюю медианно-паромедианную экструзию  диска L4-L5 с каудальной миграцией на 1,5 см в правом латеральном кармане и его сужением 3 степени, компрессией правого L5 корешка, дуральным конфликтом 3 степени.
ЭМГ показало защемление малоберцового нерва.
Сейчас беспокоит онемение ступни, пальцев и частично голени. На пятку встать не могу до сих пор. Слабая нога в положении лежа поднимается на угол 45% (реже на 60%), тянущие боли в пояснице и голени.
Наблюдаюсь у невролога, прошла несколько сеансов мануальной терапии.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, показана ли мне консультация нейрохирурга с моими данными? Или можно вылечиться консервативно?


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2020)

@Мама в кубе, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Мама в кубе (16 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте! Спасибо, напишу)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2020)

Показания к осмотру нейрохирургом имеются.


----------



## Мама в кубе (16 Мар 2020)

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2020)

Консультация показана.
Вылечиться можно и консервативно, если откажетесь от операции.
Но после операции лечить консервативно лучше, что и будете делать несколько месяцев - восстанавливать силу в ноге и учиться жить с грыжей.


----------



## Мама в кубе (17 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, а если невролог не направляет, то  настаивать на консультации? Беспокоит, что онемение и слабость не проходит. Нога как-будто подворачивается. Если без операции, то все восстановится, но больше времени понадобится?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2020)

@Мама в кубе, если есть слабость, а по описанию она есть, то можно настаивать.
Да.


----------

